# lemon as bleach?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ive read about using lemon as a bleach in laundry but how do you use it? tyia


----------



## M.Plessner (Mar 1, 2008)

I mix the following in a gallon jug; use prox 1 - 2 cups per load
1 C hydrogen peroxide
1 1/4 C lemon juice
12 C Water

I have never applied just lemon juice as a bleaching agent in my laundry however I have rubbed halved lemons in my tub to remove the rust stains and it works great.
Mel


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I've never used it in the laundry itself, but if you take fresh lemon juice (the bottled stuff doesn't work) and rub it on a stain, then lay/hang it outside for a day or two, it'll even take stains out of baby clothes - you know, spit up, formula, baby food.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks im going to try both suggestions


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

lemon is *not *a bleach!! bleach is an alkaline and lemon is an acid. never mix the two together you will get poisonous gas! lemon acts like mild phosphoric acid.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks im trying to avoid using the bleach altogether


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I have used lemon juice to get out old stains. Make sure the garment is clean (has gone through the wash). Take the wet garment outside on a sunny day. Squirt or pour lemon juice on the old stains and leave out in the sun all day. It make take two days, but the lemon juice will get the stain out. Some people say to also sprinkle salt on top of the lemon juice. I have never sprinkled the salt on top of the lemon juice.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks ive got a bunch of old stains i want to get out of my work clothes


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ive got a bunch of heather gray work shirts would the lemon harm them?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't know if the lemon would harm colored clothes or not. I used it on white clothing. You could find a hidden part of the heather grey clothes and try it there.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Dreamy said:


> thanks im trying to avoid using the bleach altogether


what i meant was do not mix an alkali which chlorine is as well as organic alkali's such as, wood ash, baking soda or lime with an acid such as orange juice, lemon juice, vinegar. same as vinegar and baking soda makes a volcano! if your alkali or acid does not work then rinse the one out well before adding/trying the other. 
someone else reading this that has used chlorine and adds an acid is possibly in trouble!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks ford major ill never do that your advice really helped me avoid potential big mistakes.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ELOCN said:


> I don't know if the lemon would harm colored clothes or not. I used it on white clothing. You could find a hidden part of the heather grey clothes and try it there.


 that was what i was going to do before i ruin all my work shirts. then what would i wear


----------

